# GW Jungle Plants



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Looks like GW got the point of putting plastic jungle plants on their site for more expensive than what ya can buy. heres the evidence:



Jungle Plants 
This bag contains 4 sprues of Jungle Plants.


Availability: Usually ships within 1-2 business days.
Part Code: 99229999053
Price: £24.45

Evidence of infomation: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300180&prodId=prod1830001


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Christ, nearly £25? I'm sure they're a fair bit cheaper at aquatic centres. 

EDIT: Although looking around I can see the scale is often wrong and by the time you buy enough to base all your models you'd be looking at similar prices.

Thread title changed so people know what the thread is about.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

These have been out for a couple years now-- they came out with the Lustria campaign.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

ha ha go to a discount shop aka 2 dollar shop etc get same product for atleast 1000% cheaper


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

spike12225 said:


> ha ha go to a discount shop aka 2 dollar shop etc get same product for atleast 1000% cheaper


very true!

for that price (GW: £25) i can pop to my (unfortunately its closed now) aquatics shop, and but 4, yes FOUR big ass raks of jungle plants (of different types), so technically I am getting 4 times more, for the same price , that shop closed, so now I have to go to homebase, who charge more (about £35) but you can get 3 racks there 

:annoyed with GW's price management scheme (thinks THEY caused the reccession):

M


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Are you sure it's not 4 of each type you have in the picture? that would make it a lot more reasonable.... if not then bad prcing GW. Bad!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

no it just comes with those four sprues.

thanks for the title change aswell..... it makes more sense than the garbage i had before...

Anyway, i can go to my local pet store and get that for about $10 nz....


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Those are $40 here in the States. Astoundingly overpriced. I know many people complain about GW's prices, but these things are beyond the pale. I honestly think they made a pricing error, some people bought them anyway, so they kept this truly ridiculous price.

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats nearly $50aus here which you could buy a sheet of pdf, wood glue, some foam and 4x the trees from discount store.

which is halfway to a decent 4x6 for price of some shitty plastic trees they prob got from aquatic shop anyway lol.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

They've been out since Lustria was released. I was miffed too when I saw the prices, I thought it was a typo. Oh well, Petco, here I come!


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

Hobby Lobby baby!!!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

^^^^^^i do not understand obove post ?????????^^^^^^


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> ^^^^^^i do not understand obove post ?????????^^^^^^


Me neither mate.:no:

Eitherway, safe to say were probably better just getting them from aquatics shops.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

indefinitly correct. i mean come on, that is more than just a rip off.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I get my jungle stuff from a discount store comes in a sphere with a 20-30cm diameter. Costs $20 Aus dollars, all you do is pull a single bush off and satnds about the hieght of a SM, the ball has about 300 of these babies on them so for $40 you get 600 and you can fill a 5'x4' board with it if you need to use it for scenery.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

My local pound shop has an aquatics section so for the cost of those I could cover my whole table in green plastic. It would be cheaper to buy gold versions than the games workshop plants.


----------



## ASHIO (Jan 19, 2009)

Once again look to ebay to save the day. got a huge box of plastic aquatic plants of all different kinds and sizes for about £15. looking at what you get with GW id say that box would cost over £100 if you got it from them. Plenty of better options out there


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

there definitly is.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Holy crap never saw those and that price is insane. Here is a helpful hint though.... 

If you do not like the price on an item, do not buy it and in all honesty there is no reason to bitch about it because nothing will be done about it.

and FYI Hobby Lobby is a US hobby store that sells a little bit of everything including trees for trains and such.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

well the truth finely comes out GW is smoking crack what the hell do they think they are doing. for us here in the US we can go to hobby lobby(which is an art an craft store for you across the pond) and get a ton of that stuff cheap. bad move GW.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

right, now i get the "Hobby Lobby Baby!!!" post.


----------

